# Seafood Dip



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Seafood Dip
1 6-ounce can crabmeat, picked free of any broken shells, drained 
1/2 lb freshly grated Parmesan 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 of a 10 3/4-ounce can cream of shrimp soup (discard top half and use bottom 
2 stalks celery, diced 
1 medium onion diced 
1 medium green bell pepper, diced 
2 tablespoons butter 
6 ounce shrimp, fresh 
1/2 teaspoons white pepper 
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Melt the butter in a skillet over medium heat. Add the bell pepper, onion, and celery, and sauté for 2 minutes. In a bowl, 
combine the soup, mayonnaise, Parmesan, crabmeat, shrimp, and pepper. Stir the sautéed vegetables into the seafood mixture and spoon this mixture into a lightly 
greased 8 x 11-inch casserole dish. Bake for 30 minutes. Serve with toast points or crackers


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds great, I will have to try.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Same here ! Will try soon!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks,
I know what my family will be snacking on on Sunday.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

That does sound good.
I smoke Salmon and mix it in with celery and thousand Islands dressing then use fritos scoops .

try the TI Dressing instead of the Mayo sometime .
and thanks for the recipe


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> 1/2 of a 10 3/4-ounce can cream of shrimp soup (discard top half and use bottom


Why discard the top half?
Verses the bottom half?

Is there a difference?

Seriously I ask.
Never bought Cream of Shrimp before, so teach me please.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with Tom....clue us in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Because all the heavier shrimp pieces/particles ( and flavor) settles to the bottom of the can.

I use it as a sauce for several sauteed and/or baked fish recipes.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok Tom, there's our answer. Somehow I just can't see me throwing away 1/2 can of cream of shrimp soup. Guess I'll have to use it and whip up a little roux and make some gumbo. That should do it. Thanks Chile!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Because all the heavier shrimp pieces/particles ( and flavor) settles to the bottom of the can.
> 
> I use it as a sauce for several sauteed and/or baked fish recipes.


Lesson learned.
Thanks


----------

